

Creating an LLVM Back End for the Cpu0 Architecture - ksherlock
http://jonathan2251.github.io/lbd/llvmstructure.html

======
Zardoz84
Perfect! Now I have the information of how do a llvm backend for the TR3200
cpu.

------
hitlin37
what is cpu0?

~~~
bri3d
A Chinese educational CPU - similarly to how a lot of US colleges teach a
reduced subset of MIPS using SPIM, these authors are trying to teach using
their CPU0 architecture and a Verilog implementation they wrote, which
students can simulate or synthesize into an FPGA-based SoC.

[http://jonathan2251.github.io/lbd/about.html#motivation](http://jonathan2251.github.io/lbd/about.html#motivation)

~~~
hitlin37
ah, thanks. didn't know about it earlier.

